# Online Partner Visa 820/801 Lodgement Timeline



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Partner Visa 820/801submitted online on 11/12/13.

Decision ready application. 

The waiting game begins.

Post your online 820/801 applications here to compare timeliness with paper applications.

Post any questions relating to the online application of 820/801.


----------



## FreckledGalaxy (Jun 26, 2013)

What exactly does "decision ready" mean?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

FreckledGalaxy said:


> What exactly does "decision ready" mean?


That medicals and police checks were included. Basically that there should be no reason for a co to come back requesting additional proof as everything is included


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Partner Visa 820/801submitted online on 11/12/13.
> 
> Decision ready application.
> 
> ...


Hey Amandy

This will be a good comparison, I lodged a paper application on 11/12/13 as well so we can compare notes .

I just got an email from a support officer granting my bridging visa and they have already taken the money!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

lois said:


> Hey Amandy
> 
> This will be a good comparison, I lodged a paper application on 11/12/13 as well so we can compare notes .
> 
> I just got an email from a support officer granting my bridging visa and they have already taken the money!


Sounds good.

However, it's also high risk vs low risk countries. 
Was yours decision-ready?


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> However, it's also high risk vs low risk countries.
> Was yours decision-ready?


Oh yes. Is your partner from a high risk country?

Mine was decision ready so I had included my medical and police checks and marked it on the front as decision ready.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

lois said:


> Oh yes. Is your partner from a high risk country?
> 
> Mine was decision ready so I had included my medical and police checks and marked it on the front as decision ready.


Yes he is from Pakistan.

The processing times on the website went from 12-18 months processing, to 6-8 months. I wonder if this has anything to do with more staffing, online applications, more staffing at ASIO for security checks. It would be interesting to know.

Are you the type now to just sit and wait, or would you contact the department asking about CO, Interview, etc.?


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Yes he is from Pakistan.
> 
> The processing times on the website went from 12-18 months processing, to 6-8 months. I wonder if this has anything to do with more staffing, online applications, more staffing at ASIO for security checks. It would be interesting to know.
> 
> Are you the type now to just sit and wait, or would you contact the department asking about CO, Interview, etc.?


I think I will wait, just because we're onshore, we can be together, I can work, so I don't see a huge rush.

I dont think everyone has to do an interview, and some people dont find out who their CO is until the approval! I think people advise that there will be a lot of waiting time where we dont hear anything


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Yes he is from Pakistan.
> 
> The processing times on the website went from 12-18 months processing, to 6-8 months. I wonder if this has anything to do with more staffing, online applications, more staffing at ASIO for security checks. It would be interesting to know.
> 
> Are you the type now to just sit and wait, or would you contact the department asking about CO, Interview, etc.?


I can only dream that they have more ASIO staff. My partner is from a high risk country and we are still waiting on the security check.

I would wait for the case officer to contact you. Imagine how much time it would take for the case officer if every applicant contacted them. Also you don't want to annoy the one making the decision!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Mish said:


> I can only dream that they have more ASIO staff. My partner is from a high risk country and we are still waiting on the security check.
> 
> I would wait for the case officer to contact you. Imagine how much time it would take for the case officer if every applicant contacted them. Also you don't want to annoy the one making the decision!


I strive on annoying the staff. I have been through this before. It's the only way to get things done sometimes. It happened to me just yesterday at Medicare where the lady didn't want to process the application for Medicare until tomorrow. I was firm with her and she did it on the spot like it is MEANT to be done. Another thing happened with my partner and another organisation, each person said they couldn't do what we needed them to do. We called back five times and spoke to five different people until we got an officer that was bothered to do their job properly. 
I have many many examples. I emailed immigration regarding a cancelled visa, three times in two days and also called them three times in two days. The visa was reinstated in three days rather than the usual processing time of 4-6 weeks.

Anyways, it's my personality. I'm a doer LOL


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

That's probably one of the reasons why processing for others take longer time.


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

I think with this visa it is so detailed and they have SO much evidence to look over, harassing them won't really help, it will just make them take longer. Its not a snap decision that they can just rubber stamp, I imagine once they get to a file it takes them at least a couple of days to read through all the evidence.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Mish said:


> I can only dream that they have more ASIO staff. My partner is from a high risk country and we are still waiting on the security check.
> 
> I would wait for the case officer to contact you. Imagine how much time it would take for the case officer if every applicant contacted them. Also you don't want to annoy the one making the decision!


By the way, most of the time the security check from ASIO is not really ASIO's fault. Have you ever wondered why it doesn't take long for low risk country's security checks to come back?
It really depends on the relationship between Australia and the country ASIO is corresponding with. ASIO needs to contact the intelligence or security department of your country. The stronger the relationship Australia has with that country, the quicker it gets done. 
I don't imagine Australia and Egypt have a good relationship. So really the hold up lies in your country, not with ASIO. Make sense?

Further, countries of the Commonwealth have better connections with each other.

My ex-partner's 309 was approved in 6 months, and he was from high-risk Bangladesh. That was in 2009/2010.

I have heard that if there is a hold up with the security checks, then to speed things up (I have done so much research about this I am thinking of becoming a migration agent) you should be getting in contact with your country of origin's security agency, as well as all the countries where your partner has been, because ASIO checks that too. If your partner has been to more countries, the longer it will take.

Good luck to my partner and I. Pakistan has been a commonwealth nation, on and off suspension for the past 40 years ! Joy!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

GBP said:


> That's probably one of the reasons why processing for others take longer time.


I've worked for the Federal Government before. The workload is not as much as you think. They are not drowning in papers. Visas have been processed in a number of days in the past. It is against OH & S to be drowning in papers.

I know what I am doing. I've been on the inside.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have heard that if there is a hold up with the security checks, then to speed things up (I have done so much research about this I am thinking of becoming a migration agent) you should be getting in contact with your country of origin's security agency, as well as all the countries where your partner has been, because ASIO checks that too. If your partner has been to more countries, the longer it will take.
[/QUOTE]

How do you do that? My partner has only ever lived in Egypt.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

How do you do that? My partner has only ever lived in Egypt.[/QUOTE]

I've inboxed you.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Amandy said:


> I've worked for the Federal Government before. The workload is not as much as you think. They are not drowning in papers. Visas have been processed in a number of days in the past. It is against OH & S to be drowning in papers.
> 
> I know what I am doing. I've been on the inside.


Actually not true! I do work for federal government agency and majority of staff that are case workers have more cases than they can handle!

Government funding has been cut alot the past 1-2 years and there is more work than staff! Alot of areas if someone leaves they do not replace them.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

FreckledGalaxy said:


> What exactly does "decision ready" mean?


As I was told, Decision Ready means it includes a checklist from the Migration Agent who assures DIBP that all the documentation is complete and included. So officially decision ready applications must involve a Migration Agent.

I've also heard that there are so many decision ready applications going in, that DIBP no longer gives them automatic priority since non-decision ready applications would never get processed.

But I do feel applying with all your documents (medical, police check, form 80, etc.) included can only be faster than having your CO request things and wait while you provide them.


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> As I was told, Decision Ready means it includes a checklist from the Migration Agent who assures DIBP that all the documentation is complete and included. So officially decision ready applications must involve a Migration Agent.
> 
> I've also heard that there are so many decision ready applications going in, that DIBP no longer gives them automatic priority since non-decision ready applications would never get processed.
> 
> But I do feel applying with all your documents (medical, police check, form 80, etc.) included can only be faster than having your CO request things and wait while you provide them.


Oh dear! I didnt use a migration agent and I wrote decision ready on the box haha. Woops. Hope it doesn't annoy them...


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

No way! You don't need a migration agent for decision ready. Don't be so gullible. Plenty on this forum have been approved decision ready applications in a matter of days with no migration agent.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

maggie-may24 said:


> As I was told, Decision Ready means it includes a checklist from the Migration Agent who assures DIBP that all the documentation is complete and included. So officially decision ready applications must involve a Migration Agent.
> 
> I've also heard that there are so many decision ready applications going in, that DIBP no longer gives them automatic priority since non-decision ready applications would never get processed.
> 
> But I do feel applying with all your documents (medical, police check, form 80, etc.) included can only be faster than having your CO request things and wait while you provide them.


What you're talking about re: migration agents only applies to certain types of skilled visas, not to partner visas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Amandy said:


> No way! You don't need a migration agent for decision ready. Don't be so gullible. Plenty on this forum have been approved decision ready applications in a matter of days with no migration agent.


From what I have seen most of the people that have been approved within days are the ones that have come from a PMV 300 visa.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Or maybe if you keep ringing them and bombarding them with emails...


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

GBP said:


> Or maybe if you keep ringing them and bombarding them with emails...


Haha. I can't actually see that working? If I was a CO it would probs make me put it to the bottom of the pile?


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

lois said:


> Haha. I can't actually see that working? If I was a CO it would probs make me put it to the bottom of the pile?


Maybe there is an urgent need to feed the crying baby quickly...


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

GBP said:


> Maybe there is an urgent need to feed the crying baby quickly...


Precisely 

And there is no intentional bottom of the pile. Remember it's the Federal Government. If dodgy things happen, and people find out, big big repercussions.

Anyone else applied online for 820/801 yet?


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys I am getting married soon then applying immediately afterwards for the 820. I am here on a pmv. I did my medicals and police check before I came to Australia which have since expired. I know I can use the police check again since I havent lived in Australia for 12 months + but what about my expired medical? Do I have to undergo a new one for this 820 visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

islgirl said:


> Hey guys I am getting married soon then applying immediately afterwards for the 820. I am here on a pmv. I did my medicals and police check before I came to Australia which have since expired. I know I can use the police check again since I havent lived in Australia for 12 months + but what about my expired medical? Do I have to undergo a new one for this 820 visa?
> 
> Thanks!


If the medicals are older than 12 months, then yes you will need to do them again.


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Argh! Thank you  looks like I'll have to do this soon. Any idea on the cost of the medical here?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

islgirl said:


> Hey guys I am getting married soon then applying immediately afterwards for the 820. I am here on a pmv. I did my medicals and police check before I came to Australia which have since expired. I know I can use the police check again since I havent lived in Australia for 12 months + but what about my expired medical? Do I have to undergo a new one for this 820 visa?
> 
> Thanks!


If you are coming from a PMV which you are you are not required to undergo a new health check unless they ask you to.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Precisely
> 
> And there is no intentional bottom of the pile. Remember it's the Federal Government. If dodgy things happen, and people find out, big big repercussions.
> 
> Anyone else applied online for 820/801 yet?


It's not 'dodgy' to intentionally prioritise one application over another, which can and does happen a lot.

If you are really considering becoming an agent you might rethink the 'bombard them' strategy and try a more subtle approach. They keep notes on an agents previous applications; were they lodged decision ready, was any additional information required, were there any issues or concerns.

Building a good reputation will ingratiate you to the processing teams and you will generally find those applications coming back with a cheery email and a quick decision.

Building a negative reputation and/or upsetting the processing teams will generally result in more scrutiny, longer processing and pedantic information requests/clarifications. All within their legal boundaries & service standards.

Bombarding them may work occasionally for one individual application, but when you're making hundreds every year you'll find that a considered approach is the only way forward.


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Really!? Im confused ... my medical is well over 12 months I did it in August 2012. If I dont have to do it again I'll be so relieved!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Most applicants that come on a PMV did their medicals more than 12 months ago by the time they get married (unless their visa gets approved within a few months).

The checklist says:

Important: You and all members of your family unit must undergo health examinations. You 
are advised to undergo these examinations before you lodge your partner visa application as 
lodging an incomplete application may delay visa processing. 
If you hold a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa, you are not required to undergo 
medical examinations unless you are asked to do so.


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

MISH THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! now I can relax a bit  .... will post on this thread when I submit my application xx


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mish is correct (obviously).


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Adam Grey said:


> It's not 'dodgy' to intentionally prioritise one application over another, which can and does happen a lot.
> 
> If you are really considering becoming an agent you might rethink the 'bombard them' strategy and try a more subtle approach. They keep notes on an agents previous applications; were they lodged decision ready, was any additional information required, were there any issues or concerns.
> 
> ...


I do what works for me and what has always worked for me within whatever department be it Immigration, Medicare, Centrelink, Fair Work Commission, Federal Court, Department of Housing, Department of Fair Trading etc. I've gotten results for all of my clients through the avenues which I choose to take and that I believe work. And they are not individual occurrences.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Yes he is from Pakistan.
> 
> The processing times on the website went from 12-18 months processing, to 6-8 months. I wonder if this has anything to do with more staffing, online applications, more staffing at ASIO for security checks. It would be interesting to know.
> 
> Are you the type now to just sit and wait, or would you contact the department asking about CO, Interview, etc.?


It had always said 6-8 months. Thats obviously from a long tome ago. Go by what your co tells u in your acknowledgement letter.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> I do what works for me and what has always worked for me within whatever department be it Immigration, Medicare, Centrelink, Fair Work Commission, Federal Court, Department of Housing, Department of Fair Trading etc. I've gotten results for all of my clients through the avenues which I choose to take and that I believe work. And they are not individual occurrences.


I'm not going to argue about it, and by all means do what you want, but I don't believe that "striving to annoy the staff" is working in your client's best interests and I don't think it should be advocated here.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I agree Adam. Having a client/friend working in brissie partner visas ex of Berlin partner visas she told me the very last thing u want to do is piss off ur c.o.

I work in law myself and if a client drives me mad harasses me constantly doesn't appreciate what I am doing for them and doesn't realise they are not my only client and that I have 200 other clients on the go, then yep, I put them on the bottom of the pile. And if they really piss me off and keep it up i will tell them I'm not acting for them and come and pick up their file


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think it is very close to jumping a queue.

It is like you walk into a restaurant, order the meal, after 10 mins, start banging the table and shout: "I want my chicken now, it should only takes 8 mins to cook a chicken!! Where is my chicken??! Hire more chef !!!".


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

GBP said:


> I think it is very close to jumping a queue. It is like you walk into a restaurant, order the meal, after 10 mins, start banging the table and shout: "I want my chicken now, it should only takes 8 mins to cook a chicken!! Where is my chicken??! Hire more chef !!!".


. Omg pissing myself laughing at this - and agreed - u would get thrown out of the restaurant lol


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol!!! I couldn't stop myself from replying.
But that's actually how most of the people react when it comes to visa processing. I want it now!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone lodged the 820/801 online yet?


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

Partner Visa 820/801 submitted online on 20/12/13. Onshore

Decision ready application. 

Low Risk Country 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Sydneygal said:


> Partner Visa 820/801 submitted online on 20/12/13. Onshore
> 
> Decision ready application.
> 
> ...


I think for the next year and a half, you and I are going to be chatting lots 

Just a question, any children from the relationship?


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha yes lets keep each other updated when we hear anything. 

No children, straight forward application - going from 457 to 820.


----------



## Lucy14 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi there guys!

I submitted my Partner Visa 820/801 online on 20/01/14 - Onshore

High Risk Country (Brazil)

Just one thing about uploading documents, you can upload more than one document in the same reading. I ended up merging a lot of documents together (freaking out that I would not be able to fit everything) but was fine. About the size of the documents, it is hard to say what is the exact limit as the message that appear when you go over the limit size does not specify below what that should be. My documents with less than 4MB had no problems. 
I was reading on the net that the new online system brings features that facilitate and speed up the process of online visa applications. 
Good luck to all of us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alleicarg (Jan 29, 2014)

*Health check*

When I lodged online it said that they will decide whether the applicant needs the health exam or not, then they will provide a HAP ID. I've already been here for a year on my student visa. Do I wait for them or should I arrange a health exam?

Thanks!


----------



## Sydneygal (Oct 8, 2013)

alleicarg said:


> When I lodged online it said that they will decide whether the applicant needs the health exam or not, then they will provide a HAP ID. I've already been here for a year on my student visa. Do I wait for them or should I arrange a health exam?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

You will more than likely have to complete a health check for the partner visa. It's up to you if you wish to do this now or wait for them to request it. Some people choose to do the health check once they lodge their application or a few months after so they have a complete application, which can result in the application being processed faster. Keep in mind the health check is only valid for for 12 months and the application can take over 13 months to be approved.

See the following link for further info: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Partner visa 820 (onshore) submitted online 03 Jan 2014

From the United States of America (low risk country).

Still waiting (im)patiently. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## alleicarg (Jan 29, 2014)

Sydneygal said:


> Hi
> 
> You will more than likely have to complete a health check for the partner visa. It's up to you if you wish to do this now or wait for them to request it. Some people choose to do the health check once they lodge their application or a few months after so they have a complete application, which can result in the application being processed faster. Keep in mind the health check is only valid for for 12 months and the application can take over 13 months to be approved.
> 
> See the following link for further info:


Thanks much! They can be very confusing sometimes. One post on the immigration said that I should wait and another one says that if I want a fast processing I should arrange a medical myself. Whoa


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello every one!I am permanent resudent.i have applied 309 visa for my partner from overseas recently.I plans to get my partner and kid as on visting visa. My question is when my partner visa finalised,can i do medical check up and police clearence here in Australia?I hopes anuone can help me!!shoot a vsluable advice!thank you!!!


----------



## spatel1386 (Feb 9, 2014)

*2 Years Since 309 App.*

Hello

I am coming up to 2 years on Feb 10, since i filed my Partner Visa.
Provisional PR was granted in Nov 2012
Applied Feb 10 2012

What should i expect, for my next process to getting permanent PR.
On the Aussie Immi site, it said 3 months before you are assessed, they will send out some sort of letter, its coming up to 2 years, no letter.

What is the assessment?

Thanks
Swati


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Swati - PR means permanent residency. I think you're getting your terms confused.

But anyhow, I think I understand what you're saying. You applied for the 309 on Feb 10 2012, you were granted temporary residency (TR) November 2012, and you're wondering when you'll be eligible for permanent residency? 

If I have the dates above correct, you should indeed qualify to be reassessed for permanent residency this month. Did you keep them updated with your address if you moved? If you have not received the letter and info they send out, you need to call them. You should have received it well before now.


----------



## spatel1386 (Feb 9, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Swati - PR means permanent residency. I think you're getting your terms confused.
> 
> But anyhow, I think I understand what you're saying. You applied for the 309 on Feb 10 2012, you were granted temporary residency (TR) November 2012, and you're wondering when you'll be eligible for permanent residency?
> 
> If I have the dates above correct, you should indeed qualify to be reassessed for permanent residency this month. Did you keep them updated with your address if you moved? If you have not received the letter and info they send out, you need to call them. You should have received it well before now.


In the form, it had asked for 2 address, one was current address, and the other for further correspondence, which was my Husbands Australia address.

I will try to call and find out what is happening. My husbands mother lives with him in Australia, so she would have said something by now if there was a letter in the mail.

Will check.

Should i contact IMMI office in Australia or in India.
Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Australia. Though you can also probably register an account online (immi.gov.au) and submit your evidence/documents there, if you want.


----------



## nennydot (Feb 21, 2014)

*820 Lodged*

Hi Everyone

Just lodged my 820 application online today.

I hope the process is a lot quicker than the Immigration website is currently estimating, fingers crossed!!!

FYI
I'm from the UK, my sponsor is an Aussie, he's in the ADF as a full time Able Seaman with the Navy. De Facto since Dec 2012, I've been in Australia on a WHV since March 2013. Application was submitted today, decision ready (I think!).

The Waiting Game Begins!!!


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Anyone lodged the 820/801 online yet?


Hey,

I see we have one thing in common in our applications that is me and your partner are both from HIGH RISK COUNTRY PAKISTAN.

I applied for 820/801 in Jan 2012 and did medical and submitted Police checks etc in May 2013.

I am still waiting for security check from ASIO, I put in a complaint with IGIS couple weeks ago but they responded everything is going fine with security checks and there is no "unexplained" delay.

It's been 25 months since I applied its so frustrating as I almost got a job at Optus but the only reason they couldn't hire me cause I wasn't permanent resident.

I did visit few countries with my partner but they were very short trips and apparently ASIO only checks with countries where applicant lived more than 12 months.

I seen one of your post you Mentioned to contact intelligence of other countries to speed up the process, how do you do that in case of Pakistan?

Thanks heaps!
Kash


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

kashxpert said:


> Hey,
> 
> I see we have one thing in common in our applications that is me and your partner are both from HIGH RISK COUNTRY PAKISTAN.
> 
> ...


Hi Kash,

Did you submit your Form 80 with the police checks in May 2013, or in Jan 2012? 
25 months sounds absolutely huge! However, given that your police check was only given in May 2013, IGIS gives ASIO 12 months to do the security check, after that, if you complain to IGIS then they would be doing something about it. 
As for intelligence in Pakistan, well I don't know who that authority is, I am not from there, would you know who the security/intelligence authority is? If so, contact them and ask which department is in charge of liaising with Australia for security checks and tell the to hurry the hell up! 
Do you have any children?
Our application has only been two months, but being on a bridging visa is difficult for looking for a job. My hubby had been refused a job with the Department of Education because he did not have is PR. It's sad, wasting time applying, and interviews etc, then they say oh yeh btw what visa are you on? They should post it with the job advertisement!!

If there is anything I can do for you Kash, let me know. I will inbox you my professional fb page where I assist people with their visa issues.

I'm dreading it if it's two years, but I guess you will be entitled to PR straight away. That's good news.

I reckon you'll have it before May 2014, God-willing.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

nennydot said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just lodged my 820 application online today.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if you found your visa in the mail on Monday.


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Hi Kash,
> 
> Did you submit your Form 80 with the police checks in May 2013, or in Jan 2012?
> 25 months sounds absolutely huge! However, given that your police check was only given in May 2013, IGIS gives ASIO 12 months to do the security check, after that, if you complain to IGIS then they would be doing something about it.
> ...


Hi Amandy,

Thanks for your quick response.

I submitted my Form 80 and AFP check with the application in Jan 2012, Immigration requested further info regarding form 80 in Jan 2013.

I submitted my Medical and Police checks from both countries in May 2013 without DIBP's request as I thought I should be getting my 820 soon so better have everything ready.

No I don't have any children.

I know the feelings, Optus had few interviews with me and given me the job, when we were about to sign the contract they requested a proof of residence. (No deal of course cause of this freaking visa status) 

DIBP did confirm that my case will be assessed for 801 now not for 820 which is indeed a good news.

Yeah I am really hoping to get it by May, its also a month of my birthday so it will be a best birthday present ever. )

I believe intelligence in Pakistan is ISI, and getting in contact with them and getting them to hurry seems impossible as they wouldn't listen to general public for any matter. 

Warm Regards,
Kash


----------



## belle (Feb 11, 2014)

Application: Partner visa 820 on basis of marriage
Submitted online : 13 February 2014
Applicant : from Philippines
Sponsor: Australian
Current visa: Student + Bridging visa post lodgement of partner visa
Status: still uploading documents online - 57 files submitted so far

Anyone from the Philippines?

Belle


----------



## lois (Nov 12, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Partner Visa 820/801submitted online on 11/12/13.
> 
> Decision ready application.
> 
> ...


Hey, my paper application that I submitted on the same day as you was approved today! So yours must be close


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

lois said:


> Hey, my paper application that I submitted on the same day as you was approved today! So yours must be close


Thanks for the information and the hopes up!!
We're high risk and I'm not expecting it in the next one year. 
A huge congratulations to you!!
Which office processed it?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

And did you have an interview? If so when? 
Were you assigned a case officer? If so when?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Any new grants for 820 onshore temp partner visa? Online or paper!


----------



## Fr3ak0nal3ash (Jun 27, 2014)

*Online partner visa*

Application: Partner visa 820 married
Submitted online : 24 June 2014
Applicant : USA
Sponsor: Australian
Current visa: Working holiday visa
Status: still uploading documents online...waiting


----------



## alikaup (Jan 24, 2013)

Application: Partner visa 820 married and have 1 child together
Submitted online : 24 June 2014
Applicant : Estonian
Sponsor: Australian
Current visa: 457
Status: Waiting, waiting, waiting


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You've only been waiting less than a week and already with the "waiting waiting waiting  " ? C'mon now.  You need to find your reserve of patience somewhere as you've only just started the waiting!


----------



## alikaup (Jan 24, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> You've only been waiting less than a week and already with the "waiting waiting waiting  " ? C'mon now.  You need to find your reserve of patience somewhere as you've only just started the waiting!


Haha, nah it's all good. I've been waiting long enough to submit the damn thing so no dramas to wait another 12+ months if needs to


----------



## nennydot (Feb 21, 2014)

Received an email last week from Perth Processing Centre to say I'll be allocated a case officer 'soon'

anyone else?

Does this mean anything or not really?


----------



## kizzy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

nennydot said:


> Received an email last week from Perth Processing Centre to say I'll be allocated a case officer 'soon'
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> Does this mean anything or not really?


hey

when did you lodge your visa? I haven't heard anything back and i've been 3 months but I have alot longer to go. good luck


----------



## nennydot (Feb 21, 2014)

kizzy_1 said:


> hey
> 
> when did you lodge your visa? I haven't heard anything back and i've been 3 months but I have alot longer to go. good luck


Hi kizzy

I lodged decision ready online on Feb 21st this year. I assume a long wait too but this email gave me a glimmer of hope. Just not sure if it's actually a bit irrelevant as all it said was you will get a case officer soon.. what is soon!?


----------



## kizzy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah thats right! what is soon, hopefully soon is very soon. hopefully you will hear off them within a month. just a big waiting game


----------



## shell_32000 (Jul 23, 2013)

nennydot said:


> Received an email last week from Perth Processing Centre to say I'll be allocated a case officer 'soon'
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> Does this mean anything or not really?


 Hey  just saw your comment and thought i'd reply, my partner and I lodged our paper application in person at the Melbourne processing centre on December 30th 2013, they gave us a receipt and the grant letter of the bridging visa. After that, we didn't receive any emails at all from Immigration, we didn't even get an email to say that a case officer had been assigned!

However, we got an email on this Wednesday just gone saying our 820 visa had been granted  we had no idea what was going on, we just naturally assumed that because we didn't hear anything we just didn't have a case officer assigned yet. I was constantly checking my email and vevo but no change or updates until Wednesday.

It's good that you got an email to say you've got a case officer assigned, but you might not hear anything after that until it's been granted, or you might do. I guess each officer is different, some may choose remain in contact but in my situation, they did not. You've just got to hope that they process your application as soon as they can and  good luck.


----------



## scubadiva (Jan 15, 2014)

nennydot I received the same email and I have heard from somebody else who did too. 

I applied on Jan 3 this year, online in Melb. Haven't heard anything before or since that email and hoping for something soon too. 

Good luck!


----------



## suchislife22000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Original PMV visa through Berlin Germany 16 months.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations! A visa granted in 3 days is amazing! Time to celebrate and relax a bit... enjoy...


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I know a few people who got their visa granted extremely quickly paper-based, and the ones who applied online it took ages...


Any advices of whether it's worth doing a paper-based application?


----------



## scubadiva (Jan 15, 2014)

Helene - most of the very quick ones are from PMV to partner visa. That makes a massive difference because (I think) a lot of the paperwork like medicals and police checks have already been reviewed and cleared once.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Helene: It was slower at first while they adjusted to the system, but now we're starting to see the turn-around for onshore applications now where online is seeming faster... paper is much more of a pain, IMO. I would definitely do it online, especially if it's an onshore application.

suchislife: Big congrats! That's fast even for PMV-to-820.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok! Yeah online is def easier anyway 

People I knew were from student visa to 820, so no PMV! 
But many things seem to be quite random anyway..


----------



## suchislife22000 (Apr 16, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Helene: It was slower at first while they adjusted to the system, but now we're starting to see the turn-around for onshore applications now where online is seeming faster... paper is much more of a pain, IMO. I would definitely do it online, especially if it's an onshore application.
> 
> suchislife: Big congrats! That's fast even for PMV-to-820.


thank you very much CollegeGirl is with your help and other people in this forum
i am very very happy now.


----------



## nennydot (Feb 21, 2014)

shell_32000 said:


> Hey  just saw your comment and thought i'd reply, my partner and I lodged our paper application in person at the Melbourne processing centre on December 30th 2013, they gave us a receipt and the grant letter of the bridging visa. After that, we didn't receive any emails at all from Immigration, we didn't even get an email to say that a case officer had been assigned!
> 
> However, we got an email on this Wednesday just gone saying our 820 visa had been granted  we had no idea what was going on, we just naturally assumed that because we didn't hear anything we just didn't have a case officer assigned yet. I was constantly checking my email and vevo but no change or updates until Wednesday.
> 
> It's good that you got an email to say you've got a case officer assigned, but you might not hear anything after that until it's been granted, or you might do. I guess each officer is different, some may choose remain in contact but in my situation, they did not. You've just got to hope that they process your application as soon as they can and  good luck.


Thanks for the update! that's awesome news, congratulations. Fingers crossed mine comes in this year as I have travel plans for December and the Bridging Visa B thing will be a pain. But I prepared myself for a long wait so we'll see


----------



## nennydot (Feb 21, 2014)

scubadiva said:


> nennydot I received the same email and I have heard from somebody else who did too.
> 
> I applied on Jan 3 this year, online in Melb. Haven't heard anything before or since that email and hoping for something soon too.
> 
> Good luck!


Good luck to you too!


----------



## Azeekd (Aug 4, 2014)

Amandy said:


> Partner Visa 820/801submitted online on 11/12/13.
> 
> Decision ready application.
> 
> ...


Hi Amandy,
I am going to lodge my 820/801 paper application. I'm international student done my medical last year which is less thn an year .. Just wondering that I still have to do my medical again for partner visa as last one was for student visa application.
Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Azeekd said:


> Hi Amandy,
> I am going to lodge my 820/801 paper application. I'm international student done my medical last year which is less thn an year .. Just wondering that I still have to do my medical again for partner visa as last one was for student visa application.
> Thanks


I would budget for it, but wait until asked by your CO. It's very likely your old one will expire before your 820 is granted, and it's also possible it didn't include the tests typically required for a partner visa.


----------



## Azeekd (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you for your reply


----------



## iryuasada (Aug 4, 2014)

hi Azeekd,

i think you will need to redo the medicals as the medicals for student visa did not include the HIV test.


----------



## iryuasada (Aug 4, 2014)

you sure are one of the lucky ones, shell_32000.
mine is exactly the same as yours but i'm still in the waiting game .....

congrats! hopefully, your next hurdle, the 801, won;t be too long.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, student visa and partner visa medicals are different - you'll have to do the medical exam again.


----------



## keano1000 (Aug 5, 2014)

Visa - 820/801
Nationality - Irish
Applied - Online - Onshore Perth
Application Date: 11 Feb 2014
PCC & Medicals - Completed and sent with application
Current Visa - 457 
Status - Still waiting


----------



## nennydot (Feb 21, 2014)

Visa granted today!
SO HAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## kizzy_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

nennydot said:


> Visa granted today!
> SO HAPPY!!!!!!


Ohhh great news!!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



nennydot said:


> Visa granted today!
> SO HAPPY!!!!!!


*Big Congratulations!!! 
Wish you a wonderful life with your partner in Australia. 
Thanks for sharing the good news with us 

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## Lucy14 (Jan 10, 2014)

Guys, my visa was granted TODAY! *fireworks*
I applied on the 24/01/14, High Risk Country (Brazil) ...phew. I did all the application by myself. I had a consultation with an agent that was going to charge 2400 on top of immi fees then decided to save this money and do alone after finding this amazing website. ))


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!*



Lucy14 said:


> Guys, my visa was granted TODAY! *fireworks*
> I applied on the 24/01/14, High Risk Country (Brazil) ...phew. I did all the application by myself. I had a consultation with an agent that was going to charge 2400 on top of immi fees then decided to save this money and do alone after finding this amazing website. ))


*Yaaaay!!!! Many Congratulations Lucy!! 
Wish you a blessed and prosperous life with your partner in Australia 
Thank you for sharing the good news with us 
Have a great week ahead!

Best Wishes,
Becky*


----------



## keano1000 (Aug 5, 2014)

Where did you apply? was it perth? and congrats to you


----------



## Lucy14 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Becky26! Hope yours come soon too!!!!

Keano1000: I applied online, I am from Sydney but the application was processed in WA.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucy14 said:


> Thank you Becky26! Hope yours come soon too!!!!


Thank you Lucy!  I hope so too.
Have a good one 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## nasotrang (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guy, we applied online for 820 on August 2014 and have not been assigned a case officer yet. I have not done a medical examinafion since I want to wait for the case officer. It has been 6 months and the status is still "in progress" . is it normal to take this long? Should I call them about it? Thank you very much.


----------



## jp1985 (Apr 1, 2014)

The waiting period is quoted 12-15months, so I think it is normal. However, you can take the medical if you feel it may help fasten the process when the CO is assessing in the future. If you do it now, it is valid for the next 12months anyway


----------



## klikay (Feb 27, 2015)

nasotrang: Waiting time is about 6-8 months. I myself have been waiting since late April 2014. Moreover, my partner & I have recently got engaged at our 5th Anniversary. It's just one big waiting game unfortunately.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Average wait for the 820 these days is 12-15 months. So yes, it's entirely normal that you haven't heard anything yet. I would go ahead and do your medicals now if you're not from a super high-risk country - they're good for a year, and there's not much chance you'll be waiting that much longer.


----------



## briittany (Jan 13, 2015)

This may be a little off topic, but regarding to the 820 visa, I'm currently collecting evidence to apply in Nov.
I've read so many dofferent things about applying with Medicaid and police Certs, and so many people Saing to wait till your case officer tells you to do the medicals etc because of the process time and the time limit on the documents.

So my question is, if applying in Nov; when should we organise the police and medical??

Sorry if I'm in the wrong thread!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

At the VERY least I would wait until 3 months after you applied. Police checks & medicals are valid for one year; average processing time for the 820 is 12-15 months. Better still is to wait until your CO asks for them. The only exceptions are countries where police checks take a long time to get done; if the country you're originally from is one of them, you may want to begin them before the CO asks for them. In this situation, I would try to time it so you have them in hand ready to give to immigration about six months after your application date.


----------



## briittany (Jan 13, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> At the VERY least I would wait until 3 months after you applied. Police checks & medicals are valid for one year; average processing time for the 820 is 12-15 months. Better still is to wait until your CO asks for them. The only exceptions are countries where police checks take a long time to get done; if the country you're originally from is one of them, you may want to begin them before the CO asks for them. In this situation, I would try to time it so you have them in hand ready to give to immigration about six months after your application date.


Ahh you're brilliant, thanks for the help. I feel very relieved and that we have a good plan of action! Thank you!!


----------



## drebarr (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all,

Visa - 820/801
Nationality - Fijian
Applied - Online - Onshore Sydney
Application Date: 08 April 2015
Current Visa - Visitor 
Status - Application in process

was granted my bridging visa immediately after my application 

now the wait begins...

praying all goes quickly.


----------



## pinkco16 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi guys,


Has anyone used My Health Declaration?


We are reading thru the checklist for Temp Partner visa 820 and under health documents it states:

"If you have confirmed that you do not need to undergo health examinations by using My Health Declarations, please indicate on your online application form that you have organised your health examinations when lodging your visa application (as you are considered to have met this requirement)."


My partner is from a prospective marriage visa and we are now in the process of lodging his 802. 

Any of you guys applying/applied for 802 from pmv 300? 
Did you undergo health checks again for 802? If yes, did you used my health declarations to determine if you need one or did you just wait for the CO to tell you to get medicals?

thanks guys!


----------



## briittany (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello!
My partner (Italian) and I are applying for the 820 in Nov, currently collecting evidence like crazy, registered relationships, joint bank accounts from two different countries we lived in etc etc.

We would like to be decision ready when we apply with our medicals and police checks. 
Just really unsure where to have his medical done? I heard a friend of mine say Bupa? But just wanted to double check with you guys where one can be done that I can feel confident we are doing everything right. Not too sure how long they take either or when to book appointment of we need it by 'November time.

Sorry if these topics have already been covered recently.
Thank you !


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

briittany said:


> Hello! My partner (Italian) and I are applying for the 820 in Nov, currently collecting evidence like crazy, registered relationships, joint bank accounts from two different countries we lived in etc etc. We would like to be decision ready when we apply with our medicals and police checks. Just really unsure where to have his medical done? I heard a friend of mine say Bupa? But just wanted to double check with you guys where one can be done that I can feel confident we are doing everything right. Not too sure how long they take either or when to book appointment of we need it by 'November time. Sorry if these topics have already been covered recently. Thank you !


Last time I heard Medibank does the check.
In Sydney there's one near central station.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

AusIndo said:


> Last time I heard Medibank does the check.
> In Sydney there's one near central station.


Bupa took over the visa medicals contract in July 2014. In Sydney, there is one in Parramatta and one in Sydney CBD. You need to book online.


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

briittany said:


> Hello!
> My partner (Italian) and I are applying for the 820 in Nov, currently collecting evidence like crazy, registered relationships, joint bank accounts from two different countries we lived in etc etc.
> 
> We would like to be decision ready when we apply with our medicals and police checks.
> ...


Why would you do your police and medical checks at the time of application?
Given the processing times there is no point in doing this anymore. You will have to do them again before your visa is approved.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Amandy said:


> Bupa took over the visa medicals contract in July 2014. In Sydney, there is one in Parramatta and one in Sydney CBD. You need to book online.


Oh cool good to know.


----------



## Cathod (May 11, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> At the VERY least I would wait until 3 months after you applied. Police checks & medicals are valid for one year; average processing time for the 820 is 12-15 months. Better still is to wait until your CO asks for them. The only exceptions are countries where police checks take a long time to get done; if the country you're originally from is one of them, you may want to begin them before the CO asks for them. In this situation, I would try to time it so you have them in hand ready to give to immigration about six months after your application date.


College Girl, you seem to have a lot of knowledge so I wonder if you have any opinion on the following: I applied online on 29/09/14. At the time I was advised not to do my medical in case it expired. 
About 2 weeks ago I could see that the status of my application had changed to 'processing' so I have done my medicals and they appeared to be updated by yesterday. BUT... now the visa status has changed to 'application received' and the date has changed form 29/09/15 to 07/05/15. What has happened? 
My HAP ID was linked to my Application and everything seemed in order when I went to BUPA. Is it even possible that this upload has somehow sent my application back to being a new application again? I am so worried now.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Cathod said:


> College Girl, you seem to have a lot of knowledge so I wonder if you have any opinion on the following: I applied online on 29/09/14. At the time I was advised not to do my medical in case it expired.
> About 2 weeks ago I could see that the status of my application had changed to 'processing' so I have done my medicals and they appeared to be updated by yesterday. BUT... now the visa status has changed to 'application received' and the date has changed form 29/09/15 to 07/05/15. What has happened?
> My HAP ID was linked to my Application and everything seemed in order when I went to BUPA. Is it even possible that this upload has somehow sent my application back to being a new application again? I am so worried now.


As of 17 April 2015 - ImmiAccount has changed statuses from In Progress to the following :
Application received 
Information requested 
Assessment in Progress

Yours indicates the application has been received and will be assessed within the advertised timeframes.

Don't worry if you did your medical. Many are submitting decision ready applications and I haven't heard of any needing to be redone.

Personally submitted a decision ready application 17 months ago. CO said it should be fine and will not need to redo them.


----------



## Cathod (May 11, 2015)

Hi Amandy, Thank you. 
What I might not have made clear is that the status changed from 'application in progress' to 'application received' (along with the fact that the date changed from the original submission date 29/09/14 to 07/05/15). That is what I don't understand.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Cathod said:


> Hi Amandy, Thank you.
> What I might not have made clear is that the status changed from 'application in progress' to 'application received' (along with the fact that the date changed from the original submission date 29/09/14 to 07/05/15). That is what I don't understand.


The date does not represent original submission date. It changes when the status changes. 
My understanding is that Assessment in Progress is manually set by whoever is assessing your case. Application Received is when you've successfully uploaded essential parts of the application.

I don't imagine you have gone backwards in the queue because you have submitted your medicals. Don't stress.


----------



## ashleyinoz (Sep 1, 2014)

Submitted on my birthday, 31 March 2015 in Sydney by paper. Filled in the Bridging B application form attached together with all the document. Granted the Bridging B the next day.

Very handy the one in Lee Street, Sydney. Thought there would be a long queue, a separate room to hand the document and pay for the application which happened in Hong Kong. Instead, there was a guy standing there with a banner saying Partner visa application. No receipt, nothing. Just handed the box to the guy and that was it. Didn't feel real at all. Until the next day, I've got the email from them to confirm they have got my application, was being charged and BVB being granted as well. Easy.

Just logged in to my ImmiAccount, "List of Application" - NIL. Is it normal? Not even showing I have applied the Partner Visa.






Visa - 820/801
Nationality - Hong Kong Chinese 
Applied - Paper - Onshore Sydney
Application Date: 31 March 2015
Current Visa - BVB (was ETA till 28 April 2015)


----------



## LivNaomi (May 15, 2015)

ashleyinoz said:


> Submitted on my birthday, 31 March 2015 in Sydney by paper. Filled in the Bridging B application form attached together with all the document. Granted the Bridging B the next day.
> 
> Very handy the one in Lee Street, Sydney. Thought there would be a long queue, a separate room to hand the document and pay for the application which happened in Hong Kong. Instead, there was a guy standing there with a banner saying Partner visa application. No receipt, nothing. Just handed the box to the guy and that was it. Didn't feel real at all. Until the next day, I've got the email from them to confirm they have got my application, was being charged and BVB being granted as well. Easy.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can't reply to your question as I lodged my application online, however I have a question for you! How come you lodged a BVB straight away? Did you not get a BVA? My BVA had been granted as soon as I had applied for my 820, but doesn't kick in until august. However I need to travel toward the end of August.... am I able to apply for a BVB before my BVA even kicks in? I was going to wait for it to kick in before trying to apply for the BVB, but if I can do it without waiting for August to come around, it would save a lot of hassle and stress, and I could definitely book my flights! Please let me know if you have any info on this! Thanks ☺ x


----------



## ashleyinoz (Sep 1, 2014)

LivNaomi said:


> Unfortunately I can't reply to your question as I lodged my application online, however I have a question for you! How come you lodged a BVB straight away? Did you not get a BVA? My BVA had been granted as soon as I had applied for my 820, but doesn't kick in until august. However I need to travel toward the end of August.... am I able to apply for a BVB before my BVA even kicks in? I was going to wait for it to kick in before trying to apply for the BVB, but if I can do it without waiting for August to come around, it would save a lot of hassle and stress, and I could definitely book my flights! Please let me know if you have any info on this! Thanks ☺ x


Not sure if my answer can help... but this was my case:
my ETA expired on 28 April 2015;
Last entry was 21 Jan 2015

So the BVA would kick in after 28 April but I had to leave the country after 21 April otherwise I would be overstay. So I filled in the BVB application form, the officer there asked me to attached it together with my folder. So the next day I was granted a BVB straight away.

I left the country on 19 April (tourist visa out) and came back with the BVB (20 May).

So yes, I applied a BVB even the BVA not kicked in yet. Hope I can give you a better picture?


----------



## spiedze (Sep 7, 2015)

drebarr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa - 820/801
> Nationality - Fijian
> ...


What type of visitor visa did you have when you applied? After you entered Australia on a visitor visa, how long did you wait before applying for 820?


----------



## drebarr (Nov 26, 2014)

I entered on my tourist visa but the intention wasn't to apply for partner visa from here but from my home country instead. After being here a while my husband and I decided to just go ahead and apply while I was here already 
I think it was about 2 months after I arrived we decided to just apply in Australia. 
Immediately got my bridging visa 
Still waiting for case officer


----------



## XN1234 (Sep 27, 2015)

*XN*

Hi guys!! I am so happy to find this thread. I am having so many questions about applying for partner visa 801 and really appreciate if some one can help me with some of them.

I am on visa subclass 485 depending on my ex boyfriend who got this TR as a post graduate. We registered for a relationship certificate before. However, not long after that we broke up and I did not cancel the relationship registration until now (As i did not think much of it at the time). I am now with my current partner and we have decided to get married so I though of cancelling the relationship register with my ex. Only when i found out my TR will be invalid the moment i got the confirmation letter from the Registry of DBM. That means I will need to apply for 801 with my current partner straight away after that to remain in Australia.

I am worried that my application will look like a fraud to the Immi as they will realise that I just revoke the previous relationship and then marry another guy immediately. I have been with my current partner for 1 year and that's also a problem as during all that time my relationship registration with my ex is still bound by law. Will I be able to tell them in the application that I have been with my partner and that I forgot to revoke the old relationship, or I will have to tell them a story that matches with the time frame of my relationship register.

I am looking forward to hearing from any of you. Thank you


----------



## hoddie32 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, just been looking through the DIBP website and found this, I know average processing is anywhere from 10-15 months at the moment but this web page seems to indicate it could be less.

Family visa processing times

I applied onshore and from a low risk country, just looking to see if anyone knows whether low risk gets processed any sooner than high risk? Or whether it is literally in date order.

My application was onshore, online, decision ready and low risk. I guess I'm looking at a grant date of around April-July 2016. Just getting frustrated when employers disregard job applications because I'm on a bridging visa, even though I have full working rights.

Anyway, rant over


----------



## halogen (Aug 24, 2015)

hoddie32 said:


> Hey, just been looking through the DIBP website and found this, I know average processing is anywhere from 10-15 months at the moment but this web page seems to indicate it could be less.
> 
> Family visa processing times
> 
> ...


I feel your pain regarding employment.

Unfortunately 12-15 months is the reality now, not the times indicated on the website.

My wife applied for her 820 on 11 Oct 2014. Still waiting to hear from DIBP.


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

hoddie32 said:


> My application was onshore, online, decision ready and low risk. I guess I'm looking at a grant date of around April-July 2016. Just getting frustrated when employers disregard job applications because I'm on a bridging visa, even though I have full working rights.
> 
> Anyway, rant over


Don't give up regarding employment. I'm on a WHV and managed to land myself a six month contract (turns out I don't like the job but oh well). Once you're in the door, they're more likely to keep you on.

And I'll just have to remind myself of this when I'm on a bridging visa in a few months time!

It is frustrating though


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

halogen said:


> I feel your pain regarding employment.
> 
> Unfortunately 12-15 months is the reality now, not the times indicated on the website.
> 
> My wife applied for her 820 on 11 Oct 2014. Still waiting to hear from DIBP.


We applied for our 820 1st of September 2014, a few weeks ago we got an email saying our application has been picked up and will be processed by the Brisbane office.


----------



## SunnyyBoi (Nov 11, 2015)

Got my visa(820) approved today, applied on the 9th of Oct 2014, thats about 1year and 3 months, time fly fast!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

SunnyyBoi said:


> Got my visa(820) approved today, applied on the 9th of Oct 2014, thats about 1year and 3 months, time fly fast!


Congrats!! 801 time will be here before you know it.


----------



## SunnyyBoi (Nov 11, 2015)

I have got a question tho.

so I am on a temporary visa, and according to my account I will be eligible for consideration for permanent residence 2 years from lodgement, does that mean permanent residency or 801(partner permanent visa)? If I can apply for PR then I don't really need 801? 
Or 801 will be given to me before I am eligible for PR?


----------



## ribbyramone (Jan 12, 2016)

I was granted 820 on 04/27/2014. Is any action required for getting 801? Cheers.


----------



## SunnyyBoi (Nov 11, 2015)

From what I am understanding, you dont have to do anything, after 2 years from lodgment date, you will get a letter from immi, and they will tell you what to do.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ribbyramone said:


> I was granted 820 on 04/27/2014. Is any action required for getting 801? Cheers.


DIBP should send you a letter about 2 months before your eligibility date (2 years after applying for the 820) but they don't always. It is our responsibility to know when to submit the documents.

You will need evidence since the grant of the 820.

When did you apply for your 820?


----------



## juju52danny (Jan 12, 2016)

*,*

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum. As I just visited immigration centre in Melbourne CBD to day and been granted BVE for 2 weeks .
My circumstances are : I tried to lodge a partner application online subclass 801/820 and not being aware that my substantive student visa has been cancel just recently (December). The application been processed and I have receive request submitting 2 documents Form 888 Supporting witness to lift up my case (section 48 bar). I did submit and two days later I received an email from Immi confirm that the application is invalid because one of the statutory declaration didnot declare the relationship of me and my husband. Therefore, they already finalised my application and inform I can receive an application charge due to invalid application. 
I went to Immigration today to seek some advices and hope to granted a Visa to remain lawfully in Australia until my immigration status resolve. The officer said that I will be granted a BVE until 25 Jan 2016 while I need to make another valid application. BY PERSON OR POST ONLY. She said I am holding a BVE so I cannot lodge an application online. And I need to return to their office by 25 Jan 2015 for report. If the visa application been refuse again. I need to choose an option depart Australia. The things I concern the most is I believe I have compelling reason. Me and my partner are expecting twin babies in May 2016 . My question is : Has anyone experience this situation and can I lodge my application online ( due to application by post or in person could delay the visa decision time, and I need a decision to granted another stay here). Although I will sort out the visa application charge but I want to know how long it take to get the refund? Thank you. 
Wish everyone a happy new year.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

juju52danny said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this forum. As I just visited immigration centre in Melbourne CBD to day and been granted BVE for 2 weeks .
> My circumstances are : I tried to lodge a partner application online subclass 801/820 and not being aware that my substantive student visa has been cancel just recently (December). The application been processed and I have receive request submitting 2 documents Form 888 Supporting witness to lift up my case (section 48 bar). I did submit and two days later I received an email from Immi confirm that the application is invalid because one of the statutory declaration didnot declare the relationship of me and my husband. Therefore, they already finalised my application and inform I can receive an application charge due to invalid application.
> I went to Immigration today to seek some advices and hope to granted a Visa to remain lawfully in Australia until my immigration status resolve. The officer said that I will be granted a BVE until 25 Jan 2016 while I need to make another valid application. BY PERSON OR POST ONLY. She said I am holding a BVE so I cannot lodge an application online. And I need to return to their office by 25 Jan 2015 for report. If the visa application been refuse again. I need to choose an option depart Australia. The things I concern the most is I believe I have compelling reason. Me and my partner are expecting twin babies in May 2016 . My question is : Has anyone experience this situation and can I lodge my application online ( due to application by post or in person could delay the visa decision time, and I need a decision to granted another stay here). Although I will sort out the visa application charge but I want to know how long it take to get the refund? Thank you.
> Wish everyone a happy new year.


DIBP seldom considers pregnancy as a compelling reason and you may be barred due to the refused onshore visa application and your BVE. I've never heard that an incorrect statutory declaration would make an application invalid, so I doubt you would receive a refund.

I'd suggest you contact a migration agent to see what may be the best option available to you before you do anything else, but you may need to look at going offshore to lodge a new application.


----------



## juju52danny (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Maggie. 


I will come to immigration agent tomorrow to get the best option and update in this forum. Glad that I've found this forum and this thread. Hospital social worker will give a letter to support my case. I have seen other 888 Stat Dec Forms as they are simple and have not declare the relationship. I guess the section bar 48 have restricted the application so I need provide more specific details. 
Best regards, 
Juju


----------



## Alikiwi (Nov 29, 2015)

The whole point of the 888 stat dec form IS to confirm and support the relationship, otherwise why submit it? Unfortunately regulations aren't flexible, and you would seem to need some expert advise to get through this. Several agents here to choose from in that regard. Hope you can sort it out.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

It is absolutely vital to get the forms 888 right when you are affected by s. 48. It is different from the standard partner visa application. It might be best to get some professional assistance.


----------



## ribbyramone (Jan 12, 2016)

Mish said:


> DIBP should send you a letter about 2 months before your eligibility date (2 years after applying for the 820) but they don't always. It is our responsibility to know when to submit the documents.
> 
> You will need evidence since the grant of the 820.
> 
> When did you apply for your 820?


I applied for 820 few days before it was granted. I was actually very lucky with all these things and always got grants in the shortest periods possible.

How much evidence do they need? We still got the same shared bank account, some pictures, apartment lease agreement and obviously got married but it was before I got my 820 granted. Do they make calls at all or everything is just by email?

Thanks for the thorough answer btw


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ribbyramone said:


> I applied for 820 few days before it was granted. I was actually very lucky with all these things and always got grants in the shortest periods possible.
> 
> How much evidence do they need? We still got the same shared bank account, some pictures, apartment lease agreement and obviously got married but it was before I got my 820 granted. Do they make calls at all or everything is just by email?
> 
> Thanks for the thorough answer btw


You need to provide evidence since the 820 grant. The evidence is the same as the 820 (address all 4 categories). They are cracking down on 801 so the more evidence the better.

If you got married before applying for the 820 you don't need the marriage certificate again. If it is after the 820 was applied for then you need the marriage certificate.

Most communication is done via email. They may ring for a phone interview or more information if required.


----------



## nicky119 (Jan 28, 2016)

My partner and I are going to lodge our application really soon. But a few big questions are:
What bridging visa did you guys get right after the lodgement? (As my partner paid a visit to the immi office and one of the staff told him he will get a bridging visa C which we never heard of and one cannot work under this bridging visa?)
and 
We are pretty tight with the money atm so we are hoping that we don't have to get the health check done before the lodgement? Can we do that after we paid for the application fees? 
Cheers,
Nicky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

What visa is he currently on?


----------



## nicky119 (Jan 28, 2016)

My partner applied for a sponsorship visa a few months back and recently got refused. So he doesn't have an actual visa atm. The problem of bridging visa C is no work right. if this would be the case, how could he support himself financially for the next year or 2 until the visa get approved?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You really need to see a registered migration agent before you lodge.

After a refusal a person is usually has 28 days to leave and has a BVA. If you apply from a BVA you will get a BVC. A BVC comes with no work or travel rights but you can request work rights and they may or may not give them to you.

The biggest issue you face is that because he doesn't hold a substantive visa will be subject to a schedule 3. A schedule 3 is not easy to satisfy.


----------



## Paris H (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, I and my partner who is an Australian citizen by birth applied online two days ago and now I'm attaching the documents. However, the online section is not working properly at the moment. Especially the question mark which is a direction window to explain how many files and which formats we are allowed to upload is not working. I even went to the immigration department and asked them but they did not know exactly either. Can anyone help me with that?
Can I upload combination of JPEG, PDF files? I know that in total I can upload up to 60 files. So, can I attach merge my documents and put them as one file for each required section?


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey guys, just to update that my online onshore 820 took exactly 1 year after application to grant. From LR (England).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Paris H said:


> Hi everyone, I and my partner who is an Australian citizen by birth applied online two days ago and now I'm attaching the documents. However, the online section is not working properly at the moment. Especially the question mark which is a direction window to explain how many files and which formats we are allowed to upload is not working. I even went to the immigration department and asked them but they did not know exactly either. Can anyone help me with that?
> Can I upload combination of JPEG, PDF files? I know that in total I can upload up to 60 files. So, can I attach merge my documents and put them as one file for each required section?


Hi Paris.  It's totally fine to merge them into one document to save on your number of attachments, but do be aware of the size of each document. The max size the system will accept is 5MB. I had one that was like 5.000002 MB and it wouldn't take it, haha. Some of us have used compress.smallpdf.com to compress file size. That might help.


----------



## Paris H (Apr 7, 2016)

*uploading video*



CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Paris.  It's totally fine to merge them into one document to save on your number of attachments, but do be aware of the size of each document. The max size the system will accept is 5MB. I had one that was like 5.000002 MB and it wouldn't take it, haha. Some of us have used ... to compress file size. That might help.


Many thanks College Girl, One further question: can we upload a video or movie as evidence? For example a mini mp3 or mp4 video file? I have an important short video to attach


----------



## LivNaomi (May 15, 2015)

Tashpotato said:


> Hey guys, just to update that my online onshore 820 took exactly 1 year after application to grant. From LR (England).


CONGRATULATIONS!! I applied on the 5th May so hoping mine isn't too far off!!  EEEEK  xxx


----------



## unley (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all, my fiancee from Vietnam have successfully applied for PMV last October 2015 and we are getting marry this weekend ( 15th May 2016)

We decide to apply for her visa online ourselves instead of using migrant lawyer as we did before.

I believe is it subclass 802 that she will go for. Am I allow to fill in the details for her?

Before we can apply, do we have to wait for our marriage certificate arrive from Australia Registry Office or can our priest give us a copy of our marriage certificate before he can send it to the Registry Office?

Regarding supply a medical and police reports, does it have to be from Vietnam where she was living or in Australia since she arrived here?

She only have 2 months left with PMV until mid July 2016.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bbrisbine (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry for probably asking the same question that's been answered many times, but I'd love to have this spelled out plain and simple for peace of mind. If I submit an application (hypothetically) today, how long is the average processing time to receive 820? From what I've read, it sounds like 12-15m. Then, once granted the 820, I am looking at 2yrs before I will be eligible for 801. I'm struggling with the timeline and would greatly appreciate clarification! 

Cheers!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

After lodging the 820 processing is 12 to 15 months (sometimes less sometimes more). The eligibility for the 801 is 2 years from the lodgement date of the 820. The processing time for the 801 is 12 to 15 months from eligibility date (sometimes more sometimes less).


----------



## bbrisbine (Jul 28, 2016)

First off, thank you for the quick response! It looks like the time from lodging the initial application to becoming a PR could easily be 4+ years. Is that correct?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably closer to 3 to 3.5 years


----------



## ashleyinoz (Sep 1, 2014)

After 1.5 years, 820 is granted! 

Thanks everyone here for helping out my silly questions xxxx

One question: is AMEP compulsory ? from the letter it stated you maybe eligible for AMEP,..... Register within 6 months, must finish within 5 years. 

Went to 2 centres today. One said the same thing from above. The other said its not compulsory and that I don't need it. 

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ashleyinoz said:


> One question: is AMEP compulsory ? from the letter it stated you maybe eligible for AMEP,..... Register within 6 months, must finish within 5 years.
> 
> Went to 2 centres today. One said the same thing from above. The other said its not compulsory and that I don't need it.
> 
> Thanks


It is NOT compulsory to do it, but it is compulsory to start and finish within the timeframe, IF you do start it.

They do a test to see if it is required, but i gather most would get it, no matter how good the English is.

My wife started the course last week.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ashleyinoz said:


> After 1.5 years, 820 is granted!
> 
> Thanks everyone here for helping out my silly questions xxxx
> 
> ...


Same as what JandE said it isn't compulsory but they wil take anyone as they get funding from the government for each person who does it. You must register within 6 months of the 820 grant.

It all depends how your English is. Some find it helpful it their reading, writing or speaking needs help.


----------



## ashleyinoz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you so much . As I will be overseas for awhile , just worried I can't get it done. Cheers for that


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Is good for more than English.

My wife made good friends, found free theory driving test course, 10 hours 1/2 price driving lessons, a retail course for migrants, free document translations and a free 12 month course but can not recall its name.


----------



## Lucy14 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Visa approved!*

Guys, my 801 was approved today!!!
820 applied on 24/01/14
820 granted on 03/10/14

801 applied on 24/01/16
801 granted on 28/10/16

I am from a high risk country.


----------



## Paris H (Apr 7, 2016)

*Did I lodge correctly*

I have submitted the partner visa application last year (5 April 2016),my partners sponsorship for me was submitted on (20 April 2016). I knew I should not expect a quick response, but I don't think so a case officer has been specified yet for our case. Today I went to check my account, and I noticed some thing. Has my application been lodged correctly? what is the difference between 'received' status and 'submitted' status. I am afraid that my partner's application to sponsor me has nor been lodged correctly, Am i right?

The status of my application is "received' while the status of my partner's application who sponsors me is ''submitted''. Is that fine?


----------



## kris1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Paris H said:


> The status of my application is "received' while the status of my partner's application who sponsors me is ''submitted''. Is that fine?


That is exactly what mine said all along, from application until the visa was granted


----------



## Paris H (Apr 7, 2016)

kris1 said:


> That is exactly what mine said all along, from application until the visa was granted


Thanks for sharing your experience. It's great that your visa was granted. 
I still have to wait. I wonder how can I notice if a case officer has been specified ? I should wait until they contact me or there are other signs that we can realise it?


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Paris H said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. It's great that your visa was granted.
> I still have to wait. I wonder how can I notice if a case officer has been specified ? I should wait until they contact me or there are other signs that we can realise it?


In my experience there really isn't any way to know you have a case officer until they e-mail you asking for more information, or in some cases, send you your grant letter!

In most cases the partner application says "submitted", while the main applicant's application says "received". Submitted shows that you've successfully submitted the application to the department, while "received" means they received it. However, this doesn't matter much with the sponsorship application, as my partner's still says "submitted", and I already have my grant letter. When I view his application it even says it's "approved", despite only being "submitted" on the main page ha ha.


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

Submitted my 820/801 on May 2016, just got an email today stating I need fingerprints done. Having some issues with this. Has anyone had to do fingerprints in Australia and then submit to the USA for clearance?? I need some help and advise on this please.


----------



## Dooda (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi, im moving here my post from other thread 

Hi all!!! joining this room we will lodge our 820 online in a couple of days. I've spent 3 days reading back the other thread from page 1 - 355.i have few questions,i hope somebody can help me. 

I am from Philippines in a tourist visa (no 8503) will expire soon. My hubby is an Oz citizen. We just got married recently, been 3 yrs in de facto but 2 yrs of it was in temporary separation. we will apply in Married gound.
1. With regards to 47sp, what should I put in " your (my) current residential address"? 
2. 40sp part C 20. " your partners(thats me) residential address"
3. hubby worked offshore over 30 yrs, does he need to get police check in each country that he worked in? not a land base. he doesnt have children under 16 or 18 yrs old. 

Thanks in advance.Cheers!!!

i think i know the answer and i have read it before, that since i am a tourist i dont have residential address here in Oz,something like that. but my hubby insisting that i am currently in Oz and we are living together.


----------



## Paris H (Apr 7, 2016)

It's now 17 months since we submitted our partner visa application online. Since then I have not received a single contact/notice from the immigration department. I am getting worried and cannot understand how much time they need until they contact us and say something. In the website they mentioned 75% of the application proceed within 18 and 19 months of their lodgement! 90% within 21 to 24 months. I hear many people have applied after me have already received their granted visa. It means that the case officer have been in contact with them asking them to do their medical test or other supporting document much more earlier than the expected processing periods, while I still have not heard anything back from these people! Shouldn't I be worry now? I have lots of decisions to make at the time and all are depended to this visa and this waiting time without hearing any feedback is driving me crazy! Isn't it odd that they haven't contacted me yet to say or ask something?! Any help or advice from you guys?!


----------

